# because of a little force feeding,the babies hate us :(



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the title says it all...so does two of my previous threads


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What do you mean by force feeding? And how do you know they hate you?


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

by force feeding i mean...not leaving them until theyve had their fill..i just cant let them be hungry and starve....


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

by hate us,i meant whenever its time for the next feeding,they hiss at us...and when we remove them for feeding,they run back to their cage...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's normal baby behavior...they all do that, hand fed or not. Its how they scare (or think they're scaring lol) predators away from the nest. They aren't used to you yet, the feeding isn't going to frighten them. If they wont eat all the formula at once, let them eat what they will and offer some more later. Do you have a gram scale? You can monitor their weight using a gram scale to make sure they're getting enough food.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i dont own a gram scale..neither does my friend who purchased the tiels...
it was more of a rescue because the guy from whom we purchased the tiels,wanted to sell away all his birds as soon as possible...and he said if we hadnt bought them,they wouldve been sold to the market...and trust me....our market people have no experience in handfeeding...they wont even care about feeding the bird...
i had seen an english budgie..a reallly sick one...covered in mites and looked super ill kept next to tiels in the cage...and they were still selling it at its original price...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I told you in a Visitor Message that you should invest in a gram scale. You were asking me how much you should be feeding, but noone can specify that until you get a gram scale to weigh them. I bought my gram scale off ebay for $7. They're cheap and they are neccessary for keeping _*any age*_ bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea without the scale, you have no way of knowing how much they should be eating in the first place. For all we know, they only weigh 50g and on require 5mL at a feed. Which means then you would be trying to overfeed them and that would be bad for them healthwise.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i already asked my friend to get one..she said her father will get it soon...


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

and when should i weigh them?when their crops are empty?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When I start hand-feeding babies once they are pulled from the nest box (which is usually between 2-3 weeks old), it can sometimes take a bit for them to get used to the spoon (or syringe, whichever is used) because they are used to the parents feeding them, but it does click and they realize you have food, and once they are hungry enough, they don’t care, as long as they get food.

They should be weighed before the first feed in the morning too.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for your inputs renae


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

but even if their crops are empty,they just dont care...they run away..literally...i suppose theyre 4-5 weeks old


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are they eating very much on their own? A baby that is partly weaned doesn't need as much formula as a baby that is completely unweaned. 

You might need to allow them more time to get hungry. Offer them some food and make sure they get at least a taste of the formula, but don't try to force them to eat it. Just wait for an hour and try again; they'll be hungrier then and they might be more interested in what you're offering.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the eldest one isnt having the formula..he never had it in the first place and doesnt want it all...
i am feeding the younger one though...because she\he doesnt know how to break open seeds yet..the eldest one does


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you weighing them every day to make sure they're maintaining their weight?


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

the scale hasnt arrived yet...i placed an order to the manufacturer...will call him again tomorrow and ask him the delivery status...


----------

